# Saltwater aquarium or cichlid aquarium



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

hi all, i need help deciding weather to set up a saltwater FOWLER tank or a cichlid tank.
so can you give me the pro's and cons of each of them to help me to decide.
many thanks in advance


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

to start, saltwater is expensive. ive heard people say your better off having the ultimate freshwater tank is money is an issue. a quality skimmer and lighting can run you $500+ alone which makes a tank one of the cheaper purchases. now keep in mind you'll also need powerheads, other pumps, a bucket of salt, RO/DI unit, a spare tank to make a DIY sump from, test kits, dosing suppliments, a refractometer, and a few other things which adds up fast. i dont want to scare you away but its an expensive hobby. 
if saltwater really does interest you, i suggest doing some research ( as learning never hurt anybody, and reading doesnt cost anything :wink: ) and search in your area for a local reefing club.

as for cichlids, the only ones i like are angels, discus and blue rams. i wouldnt combine the three in the same tank either. ive never kept the discus or rams personally, or know much about them besides the needs of the discus is high but i appreciate their beauty. hope that helps some.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

cheers onefish2fish i think ill stick with a cichlid tank and look at the saltwater fish when im diving


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Besides the cost saltwater requires much more knowledge and testing, you should research everything you possibly can before go through with it and youll need to test your water parameters often and make sure it stays good.
Pros for saltwate: They look AMAZING and the fish/other creatures look AWESOME.

Cichlids are great too, a tank of rocks can look pretty cool and theres some pretty awesome looking cichlids (demasoni comes to mind first)

Only real downside to cichlids i can think of right now would be their aggressiveness


Just my opinions though, Im by no means a fish pro.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

i think i shall stick with cichlids as i have done a little more research and it seems to be the cheaper option and as i am only 14 and dont have a job i shall wait untill then to get a saltwater tank


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

again i didnt want to scare you away but rather inform you its an expensive hobby. i guess thats how it goes for most aquarium products though even with freshwater. i mean look at a canister filter, its $300 for a plastic box with an impellar in it. there are some nice cichlids thats for sure but i dont know much about them.

i think it may be a good idea to look into a reefing club in your area anyways esp. if you dive. my club has divers in it, so im sure you could link up with some diving buddies and at the same time learn more about the saltwater side of fish keeping. if you decide thats what is for you, you may even be able to pick up some cheaper equipment while your there.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

$300 :O i think they are less in the uk ( which is where i am ) i just had a look and there was a filter for £30


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

im sure its cheaper here too, and im sure there are cheaper models but you get the idea. ive had most of the fluval models and nothing there impresses me. i went with an emporer 400 for my newest freshwater tank and i really like it.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

i think i shall do a lttle more research


----------

